# Cleaning tips...ie, what gets crayon off the top of my laptop?



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

Crayons are only a supervised activity, but I guess dd stashed one. While I was making cofffee and dd was watching a home video (Baby Ella Movie, according to Ella







), she found her crayon and colored all over the top of the laptop.







:

What do you suggest I clean it with?

It would be fun if this could be a "Tips for cleaning strange toddler messes" thread.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I'd try Mr. clean magic eraser. That's my new favorite cleaning product








It got crayon off my walls, so hopefully it'll work on your laptop!


----------



## SerafinasMommy (Dec 18, 2005)

seconding the mr. clean magic eraser. That thing is wonderful with crayon marks!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I've had some sucess with wet wipes getting crayon off things, they do leave a residue behind though. If you have some alcohol based screen wipes I'd try those, they should be laptop safe.


----------

